# Updated Information To The Grand Canyon Regulation Revision



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Thank you GCPBA for doing all that you do for us.. I for one truly appreciate it, and look forward to the updates on stuff when they come out. 



Now if they would just open the flippin park..... Any beta on when that might happen? Not really expecting an answer, but hoping someone has a date to at least look forward to..


----------



## kdinger (Mar 15, 2008)

Wondering about the details of the launch ramp implementation of this regulation change. Has anybody launched at Lees since this change went into effect? 

I'm a little worried because while the revised text in the regs says a "throw-bag and throw-line" now satisfies the requirement, it also says that it must be US Coast Guard approved. None of my current throw ropes appear to have any USCG-approval indicated. Does the USCG even approve throw ropes?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Just go and buy that from a boating store like West Marine, etc. they are all USCG certified.


----------



## kdinger (Mar 15, 2008)

ColoradoDave said:


> Just go and buy that from a boating store like West Marine, etc. they are all USCG certified.


Thanks, I guess I'll try calling a West Marine store, though the only throw rope I could find on their website was this one: https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-marine--throw-ropes--P008_242_003_503?recordNum=1

And it doesn't mention anything about being USCG approved (only mentions ORC 4.24 certification for racing).

A google search for "US Coast Guard approved throw rope" didn't turn up anything either.


----------

